# iptables



## Schnoeggi (7. April 2008)

Hallo,

eine kurze Frage.
Wenn ich einen Server habe auf dem eine Internetverbindung und eine Intranetverbindung ist.
Ich gebe für das Intranet das Internet mit eEnschränkungen frei (mit iptables) und möchte es später ändern oder weiter konfigurationen vornehmen.
Wird bei einer aktulisierung der iptables der Netzwerktraffic gestoppt, wenn ja wie kann ma das verhindern

THX schon ma.
Have a nice day.


----------



## olqs (8. April 2008)

Ob der Netzwerktraffic durch deine IPtables Regeln gestoppt wird, liegt hauptsächlich an dem der es konfiguriert. Also ein klares Jein.
Je nachdem wie man die Regeln aufbaut, oder ändert kann es da zu Problemen kommen.

Wenn Du Dir bewusst bist, dass die einzelnen Regelsätze von oben nach unten abgearbeitet werden und nach nem Match die Regelsätze verlassen werden, dann sollten Änderungen sowenig Nebeneffekte wie möglich haben.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. April 2008)

Es kommt ganz darauf an wie Du aenderst.
Wenn Du erstmal alle Regeln in die Tonne haust und dann per Hand jede einzelne Regel wieder eintraegst kann es durchaus sein dass bis zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt (dem Einfuegen einer bestimmten Regel) das Internet fuer das Netzwerk lahmgelegt ist.

Wenn Du aber, wie ich es z.B. mache, ein Init-Script nutzt welches die Regeln rausspuelt und neu setzt dann sollte diese Unterbrechung so kurz sein dass sie im Grunde als nicht-existent angesehen werden kann.

Wenn Du aber mit Aenderungen meinst einfach nur neue Regeln per -A anzuhaengen oder per -I einzufuegen dann sollte eine Stoerung nur dann auftreten wenn Deine Regel dies entsprechend veranlasst.


----------



## Schnoeggi (8. April 2008)

OK

THX.
Werde mal schaugen was sich machen lässt.

Have a nice day.


----------

